# I might need help



## girlygirl88 (Jan 7, 2013)

A few months ago My husband and I started getting into some light bondage.I absolutey loved it.Heres my problem recently I started looking around for new ideas and found some fairly crazy ones.I really want to approach him with them but I am very nervous.Should i try to talk to him or am I the one that needs help.Any opionions would be great and thnak you


----------



## secondrodeo (Apr 16, 2012)

Definitely talk to him about it. Maybe he is interested in taking things up a notch, too. If he doesn't want to be on the receiving end, he may enjoy being the giver and find pleasure from giving you what you want. Good luck!


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

Talk to him! I have something that I thought was crazy and was absolutely terrified to bring up to my partner, but when I finally did mention it, he loved the idea. You'll never know unless you ask.


----------



## Carlchurchill (Jan 23, 2013)

Please define crazy? we might want to try it aswell!


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm thinking, depending on what it is, you may not want to throw it all out there at once. Start revealing your fantasies a little bit at a time and guage his response.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

MaritimeGuy said:


> I'm thinking, depending on what it is, you may not want to throw it all out there at once. Start revealing your fantasies a little bit at a time and guage his response.


Also, what has his response been so far? Is he loving it as well? If he is, ask him is he has other ideas and throw in some of yours.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Write him some sex 'coupons' with different bondage scenarios, from light to heavy. Tell him he can use any/all of them. See what happens.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Start slowly. Going from being tied up and tickled with a feather to being chained up and bullwhipped isn't a good idea. Maybe a little spanking, rope bondage, etc... gradually introduced will help you ease into it and also find where his limit/boundary is.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

girlygirl88 said:


> A few months ago My husband and I started getting into some light bondage.I absolutey loved it.Heres my problem recently I started looking around for new ideas and *found some fairly crazy ones*.I really want to approach him with them but I am very nervous.Should i try to talk to him or am I the one that needs help.Any opionions would be great and thnak you


As others have said, it depends on what the ideas are. If your idea of crazy is to add a ball gag or some vinyl outfits to your repertoire, then by all means have a discussion with hubby.

If you want to start sacrificing chickens, piercing his scrotum with a screwdriver and using a drill as a sex toy, then yes, you might need help. Obviously, this is exaggeration but you get the point. It depends.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> As others have said, it depends on what the ideas are. If your idea of crazy is to add a ball gag or some vinyl outfits to your repertoire, then by all means have a discussion with hubby.
> 
> If you want to start sacrificing chickens, piercing his scrotum with a screwdriver and using a drill as a sex toy, then yes, you might need help. Obviously, this is exaggeration but you get the point. It depends.


I have a friend who is an EMT who had a call that she went on where the couple had put a dildo on a saws-all and used that for a toy since they didn't have a vibrating one. He cut through the dildo and through her as well. He was in shock and she made 911 call. So, that is not necessarily an exaggeration.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

lovemylife said:


> I have a friend who is an EMT who had a call that she went on where the couple had put a dildo on a saws-all and used that for a toy since they didn't have a vibrating one. He cut through the dildo and through her as well. He was in shock and she made 911 call. So, that is not necessarily an exaggeration.


So are we going to see "This tool is not intended for use as a sex toy" stickers on all power tools?


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

lovemylife said:


> I have a friend who is an EMT who had a call that she went on where the couple had put a dildo on a saws-all and used that for a toy since they didn't have a vibrating one. He cut through the dildo and through her as well. He was in shock and she made 911 call. So, that is not necessarily an exaggeration.


Doh!


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

I think exploration is natural and good. They key is to be safe. If you feel safe with your partner, you will be more open to new things. I personally love research and think it is always good to be well informed about new things you try.


----------

